# Egyptian swift



## SuburbFlyer (Jul 25, 2016)

I got this pair yesterday. I know there different types of Egyptian swift but I don't know what mine are. any input is appreciated


----------



## SuburbFlyer (Jul 25, 2016)

here they are


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Can't help I afraid but just wanted to say they are gorgeous.


----------



## SuburbFlyer (Jul 25, 2016)

FredaH said:


> Can't help I afraid but just wanted to say they are gorgeous.


Thank you, wish i had gotten more, hopfully theyll pair up


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Really lovely birds!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Are these show birds? Or you wish 2 fly them? And nice cage. Thanks.


----------



## SuburbFlyer (Jul 25, 2016)

hamlet said:


> Hello. Are these show birds? Or you wish 2 fly them? And nice cage. Thanks.


srry for late respons. idk if they are show or performing birds. just found out both of them are hens. the lighter one paired up with a homer and the darker one paired up with a indian fantail. hoping to get a cock from the pairings and then cross them back to the mother egyptain to get more birds looking like egyptian swift. hopefully i can produce enough to get a kit to fly as these birds arent common in my area


----------

